# sideboard design



## nickson71 (19 Oct 2006)

I've final seam to be getting the hang of this sketchup thing........... A big thank you to Dave hr for all his post on the subject they've been invaluble

anyhow on to the picture of the first design out of sketch up








This is basically for my dining room which has a few old pieces of furniture ........... not sure when I'll be making it as I need to save up for the oak


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Oct 2006)

Pretty good for your first drawing. Only problem I can see with your design is that it's too small for our house. I think you should make it bigger. We have china for 12 :roll: if that helps.


----------



## Freetochat (19 Oct 2006)

Dave R":2ubaf21i said:


> I can see with your design is that it's too small for our house. I think you should make it bigger.



That's the US of A, everything bigger! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Oct 2006)

Hi F
Nice picture. Can I ask a couple of Q's?
It looks from your design that the field on the drawers is smaller than the field on the doors. I'd stick with the same, if it were me. Indeed, I'd have plain drawers. Less is more.
Does this have a face-frame? I assume so from the reeding. Decide whether you want the stiles to be uninterrupted or the rails to be uninterrupted. I built a dresser once and got it wrong. Unfortunately its my dresser.


----------



## nickson71 (19 Oct 2006)

Hi Steve

field on the drawers is going to be the same size as the field on the doors but on looking in sketch -up I have now notice as you pointed out they are different ..........oops  

and the stiles will be uninterrupted ........... there are a few extra line on the picture that need to be removed.....still trying to get to grip with the finer point of sketchuping


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Oct 2006)

N
It's the finer points like this that make the difference between it being OK and it being a fine piece of furniture. DAMHIKT. Almost every piece I have ever made cold be made better if I'd known then what I know now. But one of he great things about Skethcup and CAD in general is that you can make these mistakes on paper rather than with £1000 worth of American Cherry!
Best of luck!


----------



## CYC (20 Oct 2006)

Houuuu I like...

I really like it. It's a great design. I can't wait to see the finished product.
What sort of knobs will you use?

Use laminate Oak MDF to save Oak. For instance the 2 large side panel could be made of laminated MDF. Even the top if you use strips of real Oak to trim it, although I guess this is not the best idea.

Best of luck on this project.


----------



## nickson71 (20 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys


When I finally get round to making it I'll try and do a work in progress job but it will next year as I've got a reclaimed wood floor to clean up and lay, my shed needs electric and a bench and a few other bits doing on it. to Top this my Mum's buying a house that needs renovating.

CYC - I'm not to sure about the handles and nobs as yet


----------

